# Phenom II x4 B50 overclocking. Advice needed.



## digideath (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi guys. 
I've been upgrading and have put together what I call an amazing budget enthusiast build. By that I mean it's proven overclockable, and of a performance level befitting of a top end machine yet the cost of the build is a fraction of the cost of it's current performence. 
Problem is the gem at the middle of all this is the cpu. A black edition, quad core phenomII. I'm looking to overclock this thing soon and need advice from people who realy know there stuff. 
Believe me, I'm not a stranger to overclocking but I don't have your average everyday phenom II x4. This cpu is delicate, uncharted teritory for most and to make things worse, the mobo I've just got has a plathora of bios options that are a bit foreign to me.


Let me explain my build first off.

OS: Windows 7 RC
Mobo: Gigabyte m720 us3, f4 bios
CPU: Phenom II X2 550 be callipso, 3.1ghz, 1.350volt unlocked to Phenom II x4 B50 be deneb, 3.1ghz, 1.375volt, stable
Memory: 4gig(4x1gig) Ocz platinum rev2 xtc ddr2 800 running in unganged dual-dual channel, @4-4-4-15 timings, 2.1volt
Gfx: Bfg 9800 gtx+ O'C with arctic cooling accelero extreme 9800 cooler @ 800-1989-1200
Audio: X-fi extreme gamer
Psu: Ocz proXstream 1000w
Hdd: 2x500gig sata 3g seagate barracuda 7200.12 in raid 0

*Cpu-z details pic for cpu... 
Srry for the code box. Didn't know if it was ok to post pics of this size or direct link them on the forum.

```
http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/3277/nonamewlf.png
```
Not, to clear up the odvious questions.

Yes, the cpu is fully stable and all four cores are healthy. 
I know this because it passed 24 hours of prime95, quad core torture testing, is fast and responsive, doesn't lock up or become unstable and performs where it should. 

*benchmark results for cpu. Shows gain over origional phenom II x2 550 and comparison to other quads cores of it's power level.

```
http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/3017/noname2.png
```
The cpu voltage is increased to help stabalise the cores. This is a side effect of nvcc.

I'm currently about to buy a better cooler for the cpu. I'm using the old stock cooler from my old athlon x2 6000+ windsor atm because the stock cooler with the 550 was garbage. Looked like it was designed for an old amd duron. 
The windsor cooler held the quad stable through the 24 hr torture test. Max temp was 57 degrees. Not ideal, I know but adequet for this cpu on stock with cool and quiet. 

I'm buying a xigmatek thors hammer and two Scythe Kaze Maru 140mm 1900RPM fans for the hammer. The fans are 140mm but have 120mm fittings. Shift a shed load of air as well.
I'm going to run it as a push-pull setup, venting all the hot air out next to the back exhaust fans in my tower.



Now, I have a black edition cpu, I'll soon have the cooler for it. I don't think it's wise to jump in the deep end with it though. Perhaps step up gradualy and test the backside of it at every step. The slow way.

Does, about 3.6 ghz @ 1.4 volt sound about a good enough target for everyday use with this thing?

Can anyone advise if I should use the other bios settings on this board or not? I mean there's settings for nb voltage, ram multiplier, ht frequency etc... Should I/do I need to touch these or is it best to just use a small volt boost and increase the multiplier.?


----------

